# [SOLVED] Sony Vaio - Internet not working



## johnland (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi everybody! I have a Sony Vaio E series model VPCEB14EN with Win 7 64 bit installed. I was able to connect to internet yesterday just fine but suddenly today the internet has stopped working.

My laptop is connected to my router and I am able to ping to all the sites, but I am unable to open any sites in any browsers or even in any other applications internet is not working.

I scanned my laptop using AVG but it showed no viruses.. As I am not a tech savvy guy so I dont know what else to do from here! Please help me a bit asap cause i really need to work on my laptop.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Sony Vaio - Internet not working*

have you by any chance got mcafee trial on that PC 
they have provided an update that has caused that issue
read here
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...and-or-errors-in-mcafee-20-8-12-a-661654.html

if not would you post an ipconfig /all

and how are you connected to the router - cable / wireless 
make and models of the router/modem


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

We would like to see the results from an *ipconfig /all* - post back the results in a reply here.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results into notepad and then automatically open the notepad and display on your screen.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results into a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will now be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy* 

Now go back to the forum - goto the reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* the results. 
The results from the notepad should now appear in the forum reply.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## johnland (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Sony Vaio - Internet not working*

No I havent installed Mcafee ever cause I always heard it has problems though I did updated my windows a few days ago but I was able to connect to internet and browse after that.

Anyways here is my ipconfig report

----------------------------------------------------------------------



Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : sony-VAIO
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 24:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Anchorfree HSS Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-34-82-FE-89
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 7E-DD-08-CD-B0-85
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 50-63-13-A0-97-C7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8059 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 56-09-3C-45-F3-99
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 78-DD-08-CD-B0-85
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::ccf0:424e:6278:4b90%11(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.11(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 27 August 2012 00:10:57
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 30 August 2012 00:12:46
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 184559198
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-5B-62-2F-54-42-49-06-A8-67
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 122.160.120.54
122.160.120.55
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter VirtualBox Host-Only Network:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VirtualBox Host-Only Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 08-00-27-00-3C-9E
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::11e2:969d:af4a:ae33%29(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.56.1(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 1107820583
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-5B-62-2F-54-42-49-06-A8-67
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{600CA4B8-9CBD-40BA-9E15-E49B2DF30817}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{D61CA8A8-A9C5-4B05-8B5C-1FF6CD0702CA}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter 6TO4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{5DB63988-98C6-4312-8B36-AA4B2FAA958F}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:953c:31:15ca:3f57:fef4(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::31:15ca:3f57:fef4%16(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Reusable Microsoft 6To4 Adapter:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3482FE89-65E6-47F5-BDC7-745D1A0A5C59}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #7
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{0733F553-A6E6-4339-B3DF-309506C886C2}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #6
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E36E4DA8-12F7-4113-887D-F6458A52C312}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #9
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## johnland (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Sony Vaio - Internet not working*

And I am connected to the internet via an ADSL2+ router named beetel model 450TC1.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Sony Vaio - Internet not working*



> Ethernet adapter VirtualBox Host-Only Network:


whats that ?
https://www.virtualbox.org/




> My laptop is connected to my router and I am able to ping to all the sites,


would you do the following

and then can you connect to the router with a cable and try safemode - see below

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post the results in a reply here.
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> type * CMD * to open a command prompt box 
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Type the following command 
*Ping 192.168.1.1* 
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
Post back the results in a reply here
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router.
> The next two *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet. google is to test by name and the ping test using a number is checking that a connection exists without DNS.
> these tests then confirm if there is a dns issue on the connection._


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Safemode with networking*
with a cable connected from PC to router 
check the cable - see if there is a light on the router associated with the cable port used , also check if you have a green/yellow light on the PC LAN port 
- try safemode with networking
as the PC starts keep tapping F8 - a menu appears - choose 
*safemode with networking* - see if that works 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## johnland (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Sony Vaio - Internet not working*

Here are all the ping tests

--------------------------------------------------------------
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\sony>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=35ms TTL=254
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=254
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=254
Reply from 192.168.1.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=254

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 35ms, Average = 9ms

C:\Users\sony>
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\sony>ping google.com

Pinging google.com [74.125.236.1] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 74.125.236.1: bytes=32 time=106ms TTL=54
Reply from 74.125.236.1: bytes=32 time=104ms TTL=54
Reply from 74.125.236.1: bytes=32 time=104ms TTL=54
Reply from 74.125.236.1: bytes=32 time=104ms TTL=54

Ping statistics for 74.125.236.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 104ms, Maximum = 106ms, Average = 104ms

C:\Users\sony>
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\sony>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=304ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=304ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=304ms TTL=48
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=304ms TTL=48

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 304ms, Maximum = 304ms, Average = 304ms

-------------------------------------------------------------

I dont have a LAN cable to connect to the internet, can I use safemode without that?


----------



## johnland (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Sony Vaio - Internet not working*

Anyways I got a LAN wire and tried with the safe mode networking but still not able to browse.. The net seems to be connected


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Sony Vaio - Internet not working*



> can I use safemode without that?


 yes - but wireless does not always work- so if it does not work - then proves nothing - BUT if it does work - we know something is blocking


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Sony Vaio - Internet not working*



> The net seems to be connected


 yep, maybe a virus / malware

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* Remove any proxy settings *
Check your browser's settings, remove or uncheck any proxy settings if found

Removing proxy settings

How to Remove a Proxy Server | eHow.com

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## johnland (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Sony Vaio - Internet not working*

There are no proxies I have checked, I am unable to access internet in other applications like anti virus and updaters aswell...


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Sony Vaio - Internet not working*

do a tcp/ip reset

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7*

Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on the screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* and *red* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* and press _enter_

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* and press _enter_

ReStart (reboot) the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start> Programs> Accessories> and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" * to open a command prompt box
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

Please note and post back - if you receive the following message :-
*Access is Denied*

please post back the results in a reply here - its important we know that these commands have worked correctly and not produced any errors
right click in the command prompt box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Details also here
How to reset Internet Protocol (TCP/IP)


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## johnland (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Sony Vaio - Internet not working*

Yes it worked :dance: Thanks a lot. Never imagined that there are such great experts to help at this forum. Greatest forum ever :thumb:

Anyways, Here is the report from the resets

--------------------------------------------------------
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.


C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Global, OK!
Reseting Interface, OK!
Reseting Unicast Address, OK!
Reseting Route, OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.


C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
There's no user specified settings to be reset.


C:\Windows\system32>
--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Sony Vaio - Internet not working*

excellent - :4-cheers: thanks for letting us know
You can mark the thread solved - from the dropdown " thread tools" at the top of the page - choose "Mark Solved"


----------



## nayantayade (Nov 10, 2012)

Hello.. i stumbled upon this forum when i had similar issue with my sony vaio e series laptop. I found it very helpful... thank you.
I used the "*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7" *solution in the above posts. However, i also additionally, ( after following the above instructions) deleted my wireless network, and created a new one, and voila !!! i m connected !!
PS : i became a memeber to post this comment of appreciation, but it was rather difficult to find this thread using the in-site search engine. I had to google my query again, hit this link and only then could i comment !


----------

